# etc portage env [risolto]

## Manwhe

Ciao,

Come da titolo topic, mi ritrovo col seguente problema:

Premetto che fino a qualche tempo fa , configuravo senza troppi problemi le CFLAGS diverse dal make.conf in /etc/portage/env/<categorie>/<package>.

Oggi mi rendo conto che tali variazioni o meglio tali impostazioni vengono totalmente ignorate.

Il mio make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -fno-tree-vectorize -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="-pam -arts -gnome -berkdb -gtk -ipv6 -bluetooth -qt3 qt4 qt3support dvd alsa bzip2 X kde consolekit policykit dbus encode opengl profile xvid xcomposite win32codecs samba sdl mp3 hal lm_sensors mysql jpeg webkit ieee1394 gif gstreamer gdbm lzo truetype ffmpeg acpi aac a52 flac ogg vorbis real sndfile zlib xcb"

FEATURES="cchace"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2GB"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

LINGUAS="it en"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/layman"

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ "

esempio di pacchetto con CFLAGS diverse:

/etc/portage/env/sys-libs/libsmbios

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Mi potete confermare quello che sta capitando, ed eventualmente illuminarmi su come operare , per poter avere configurazione diverse di CFLAGS per singoli pacchetti ?

Grazie per la collaborazioneLast edited by Manwhe on Tue Nov 24, 2009 7:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Qui funziona. Prova ad inserire nei file dove fai le variazioni anche la riga

```
CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

perché può darsi che cxxflags prenda il valore di cflags in make.conf e poi il secondo venga sovrascritto senza che il primo sia aggiornato.

----------

## ago

vedo qualcosa di strano in questo make.conf   :Very Happy: 

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=native -O3 -fno-tree-vectorize -pipe"[/b]

 

a mio avviso -O3 fa piu male che bene....

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"
> 
> #LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

 

se l'intendo è di commentare prima di installare qualche pacchetto (in modo da volerlo compilare senza ldflags) fai prima a commentare la voce dove hai anche --as-needed in quanto il profilo di default mette già -O1 e quindi eliminare quella che attualmente è commentata....btw ti consiglio anche una lettura su package.ldflags   :Wink: 

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> FEATURES="cchace"

 dovrebbe essere ccache..ma non è che hai copiato il file a mano anzicchè pastarlo??  :Question: 

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

 ti funziona il tutto senza keyboard e mouse?

 *Manwhe wrote:*   

> esempio di pacchetto con CFLAGS diverse:
> 
> /etc/portage/env/sys-libs/libsmbios
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

può essere solo un esempio ma -fomit su 64bit non è consigliato...non so se era solo un esempio dimostrativo o per quel singolo pacchetto va bene...

----------

## Manwhe

riverdragon grazie , ora funziona senza problemi. negli altri pacchetti effettivamente e' presente , dovrò prendermi degli occhiali

ago88,

-O3 per il momento a parte hald e libsmbios non mi crea grossi problemi.

per le LDFLAGS seguirò il tuo consiglio.

cchace e' stata una mia svista , in quanto non lo utilizzo e doveva essere commentato, comunque ho fatto un cat and paste  :Smile: 

evdev , si non ho alcun problema , ho un del latitude d620, se reputi necessario posto postare configurazione di X etc..

per il fomit-frame-pointer sinceramente non ho alcun problema con i pacchetti sopracitati, comunque mi documenterò meglio

Grazie

----------

